# Feed for Wethers?



## nigerianmomma2011 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am new to the world of Goats and purchaes 3 nigerian whether back in june of this year. My main question is at about 4 months old how many pounds does the average nigerian weigh? My largest is just under 25# while my smallest is barely 15#. They each get a flake of alfalfa hay a day, is this enough? They get loose minerals, and sodium bicarbonate at free range, along with an alfalfa cube every 3 days. Anything I should be doing different? I had them eating a grass horse hay, but they would waste more than they would eat. I was told Alfalfa hay can cause UC(Urinary Caculi). Anything that could help me keep these boys healthy and happy would be GREAT!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With alfalfa hay, they should also be getting a goat specific grain ration to get the proper phosphorous/calcium ratio.... I feed all my goats Blue Seal Caprine Challenger and kids are started on this at 3-4 weeks old, I also raise Nigerian Pygmy crosses and a little wether born here in February weighed 35lbs at 4 months old...he was also still with his mom too. I had twin ND doelings who weighed 18 and 19 lbs at 9 weeks old and they averaged a 1 lb gain a week.
If you aren't currently feeding grain, start them on a gradual amount each day beginning with a small amount and increasing a little each week til they each get a full cup daily.

I do put Ammonium Chloride in my boy's loose minerals and they get those free choice.


----------



## nigerianmomma2011 (Oct 18, 2011)

okay, Thank you so much!


----------

